# What makes Logan Paul ugly?



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 25, 2020)

lips and eye support/shape?


----------



## spark (Sep 25, 2020)

not ugly at all


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 25, 2020)

spark said:


> not ugly at all


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 25, 2020)

He’s not ugly, this site has just warped people’s perception due to the over-exposure of top 1% males.


----------



## fras (Sep 25, 2020)

Jewish features.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


>


I rest my case.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 25, 2020)

his face has everything wrong


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 25, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> I rest my case.


----------



## justcuriousbehonest (Sep 25, 2020)

Logan Paul is around 5 psl. Not ugly by any means. If you're asking what makes him not chad-tier, it's his beta eyes, long face, borderline jew nose, small mouth, unexceptional bone structure, and unimaginably awful hair.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


>



You are broken mate, stop obsessing over the top 0.0001% of the male population. In your distorted brain anyone under 7.5PSL is “ugly”.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 25, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> You are broken mate, stop obsessing over the top 0.0001% of the male population. In your distorted brain anyone under 7.5PSL is “ugly”.







whats the point of living if u don't look like this?
u can cope with a gf, but u will never live to the fullest
hard to swallow pill


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Sep 25, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> He’s not ugly, this site has just warped people’s perception due to the over-exposure of top 1% males.


Well that's what women needs anyway


----------



## Hozay (Sep 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> whats the point of living if u don't look like this?
> u can cope with a gf, but u will never live to the fullest
> hard to swallow pill


that pic of simon almost makes me go gay


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> whats the point of living if u don't look like this?
> u can cope with a gf, but u will never live to the fullest
> hard to swallow pill


If you think like this you’ve doomed yourself to a life of misery.

Ascend to at least above average and focus on the other aspects of your life.


----------



## buflek (Sep 25, 2020)

not ugly 

above average good body and low inhib + rich = success with girls


----------



## ProAcktiv (Sep 25, 2020)

chose bad pictures. He's really not ugly once he cleans up. But yeah eyes mainly. Nose is kinda bird shaped. Still manages to pull baddies tho
He's at his best when he maxes masc appeal.


----------



## ProAcktiv (Sep 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> whats the point of living if u don't look like this?
> u can cope with a gf, but u will never live to the fullest
> hard to swallow pill


bruh i guarantee you logan slays more and higher tier girls than this guy....


----------



## buflek (Sep 25, 2020)

ProAcktiv said:


> bruh i guarantee you logan slays more and higher tier girls than this guy....


i think so too but mainly cuz of his fanbase and low inhibition

hes just more known


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Sep 25, 2020)

ugly af ngl


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Well that's what women needs anyway



That's what women are thinking about - gigachads. Our mindset is the same as hypergamous foids then ?! Filtering out normies to obsess over the idealised chads.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Sep 25, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> That's what women are thinking about - gigachads. Our mindset is the same as hypergamous foids then ?! Filtering out normies to obsess over the idealised chads.


Well i think we all are trying to looksmax so why not aiming at that 1% even if it's not realistically possible for majority of men? Try to get to that top 1% so we may atleast be in top 25% . Just my opinion only


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 25, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Well i think we all are trying to looksmax so why not aiming at that 1% even if it's not realistically possible for majority of men? Try to get to that top 1% so we may atleast be in top 25% . Just my opinion only



There is no point comparing ourselves to chad. It sounds corny but we should just aim to be the best version of ourselves. Most of this userbase is low - midtier normies that can ascend to high tier normie - chadlite if they do all the softmaxxes.


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 25, 2020)

hes 1,88 btw
5.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Sep 25, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> There is no point comparing ourselves to chad. It sounds corny but we should just aim to be the best version of ourselves. Most of this userbase is low - midtier normies that can ascend to high tier normie - chadlite if they do all the softmaxxes.


Agreed 💯


----------



## improover (Sep 25, 2020)

SHIT LIPS. Lips are heavily underestimated in this forum


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 25, 2020)

Weird facial proportions.


----------



## SexyMofo (Sep 25, 2020)

He looks a lot better now than those pics lol


----------



## Deleted member 6986 (Sep 25, 2020)

Prey eyes, also stop coping he is a high tier normie/chadlite at least


----------



## Dogs (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## WtfAmIDoingHere (Sep 25, 2020)

jfl at the state of this forum. Repeat after me:

M A X I L L A


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 25, 2020)

Nose, midface and showing suicade gook


----------



## Seth Walsh (Sep 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lips and eye support/shape?


milkman / cornfield merchant pheno


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 25, 2020)

His eyes are his biggest failo. Everything else is good, but his eyes are just too big for his face, if they were smaller, and more almond shaped, he would look better.


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lips and eye support/shape?


Long midface, overly thin, narrowish lips and his eye area is nothing special.


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 25, 2020)

ProAcktiv said:


> bruh i guarantee you logan slays more and higher tier girls than this guy....


I very much doubt it since the guy is a model himself who hangs around female models a lot and undoubtedly fucks them as well.


----------



## LooksmaxDon1 (Sep 25, 2020)

https://lmgtfy.app/?q=Logan+Paul+hot

Reminder that only women's ratings matter
And certainly not basement dwelling subhumans like the OPs ratings


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 25, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> I very much doubt it since the guy is a model himself who hangs around female models a lot and undoubtedly fucks them as well.


who cares anyway, it's all about fcking any women that are attracted to you
I'd f 6s low statuscels and get mirin on streets rather than being fcked only because of money and status


----------



## MadVisionary (Sep 25, 2020)

low fwhr, bulging eyes, slanting eyebrows, negative and almost without, small lips, upper eyelid exposure, blond.
The last image corrects several of the above failures


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 25, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> low fwhr, bulging eyes, slanting eyebrows, negative and almost without, small lips, upper eyelid exposure, blond.
> The last image corrects several of the above failures


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> who cares anyway, it's all about fcking any women that are attracted to you
> I'd f 6s low statuscels and get mirin on streets rather than being fcked only because of money and status


Yeah. The gift of being goodlooking is not ideal because you get sex. It's ideal because you get validation.

Cumming in/on/around a female body is not the point. The point is to inspire awe and admiration in desirable people just by existing. This is why prostitutes or "being settled for" should not be acceptable to you. If a person wants to experience an orgasm they can whack off in the corner whenever it pleases them. Anyone with an intact clit or dick can have that kind of pleasure.

Knowing that people value you above most others before you even speak. Knowing that people others desire, desire you instead. Knowing that you can be yourself, however strange, weak, or evil, truly and fully without consequence. Knowing that you live in the wildest fantasies of people you cannot even remember. Knowing that you are art in human form. That's true pleasure.

Knowing that I have power over someone, that someone thinks and fantasizes about me, someone who lusts over me and changes her actions to please me. Thats worth more than the pleasure of fucking a stacy.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 25, 2020)

textbook mouthbreather face:
bad midface ratio
bad FWHR
lack of under eye support
lack of forward growth


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 25, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> textbook mouthbreather face:
> bad midface ratio
> bad FWHR
> lack of under eye support
> lack of forward growth


don't you think that he has decent growth but just poor lips makes him look recessed?
of course eye support spot on


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (Sep 25, 2020)

Not ugly, 5 PSL above average 6'2 jacked white jock


----------



## ProAcktiv (Sep 25, 2020)

damn that shit was poetic


----------



## ProAcktiv (Sep 25, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Yeah. The gift of being goodlooking is not ideal because you get sex. It's ideal because you get validation.
> 
> Cumming in/on/around a female body is not the point. The point is to inspire awe and admiration in desirable people just by existing. This is why prostitutes or "being settled for" should not be acceptable to you. If a person wants to experience an orgasm they can whack off in the corner whenever it pleases them. Anyone with an intact clit or dick can have that kind of pleasure.
> 
> ...


damn that shit was poetic


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 25, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Yeah. The gift of being goodlooking is not ideal because you get sex. It's ideal because you get validation.
> 
> Cumming in/on/around a female body is not the point. The point is to inspire awe and admiration in desirable people just by existing. This is why prostitutes or "being settled for" should not be acceptable to you. If a person wants to experience an orgasm they can whack off in the corner whenever it pleases them. Anyone with an intact clit or dick can have that kind of pleasure.
> 
> ...


damn u describe the beauty of validation perfectly every time. this was so good to read


----------



## Nautica (Sep 25, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Yeah. The gift of being goodlooking is not ideal because you get sex. It's ideal because you get validation.
> 
> Cumming in/on/around a female body is not the point. The point is to inspire awe and admiration in desirable people just by existing. This is why prostitutes or "being settled for" should not be acceptable to you. If a person wants to experience an orgasm they can whack off in the corner whenever it pleases them. Anyone with an intact clit or dick can have that kind of pleasure.
> 
> ...



Absolute fucking God tier post Bro.


----------



## Clark69 (Sep 27, 2020)

he's not ugly wtf. he's a psl 5.5 6'3 NT jock chad and looks better in motion
go outside and compare the average guy to logan


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 27, 2020)

Clark69 said:


> View attachment 696457
> 
> he's not ugly wtf. he's a psl 5.5 6'3 NT jock chad and looks better in motion
> go outside and compare the average guy to logan


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## MewingJBP (Sep 27, 2020)

his only good feature is height, everything else is shit, bones, eyes, jew nose, blonde hair, shitty hairstyle, dumb jock who got famous for doing retarded shit failo


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 27, 2020)

LooksmaxDon1 said:


> https://lmgtfy.app/?q=Logan+Paul+hot
> 
> Reminder that only women's ratings matter
> And certainly not basement dwelling subhumans like the OPs ratings



S T A T V S bias


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


>


just compare everyone to chico theory


----------



## stay coping (Sep 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> whats the point of living if u don't look like this?
> u can cope with a gf, but u will never live to the fullest
> hard to swallow pill


KYS fag if I could even get a gf I'd already be much happier


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 27, 2020)

His maxilla is recessed obviously! I can't believe nobody has really caught onto that, if he fixed that and his small mouth he would look better. But keep in mind, if he is 6' 5 with a good body he will get some women no matter what. His face isn't BAD per se just average tier.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 28, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> just compare everyone to chico theory


women do it, if u are 6'2 doesn't matter, if she sees 6'4 then you are short
cant understand how some people have been here for years and are still delusional regarding how women harshly rate men


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 28, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> He’s not ugly, this site has just warped people’s perception due to the over-exposure of top 1% males.


He is very ugly. Long flat face that looks like a shovel, thin lips, long midface, balding. Very over if he wasn't statusmaxxed.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 28, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> He is very ugly. Long flat face that looks like a shovel, thin lips, long midface, balding. Very over if he wasn't statusmaxxed.


Username checks out


----------



## goat2x (Sep 28, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> milkman / cornfield merchant pheno


Slave owner pheno tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 28, 2020)

spark said:


> not ugly at all


Truth. He is in normie levels. Face speaking


----------



## poloralf (Sep 28, 2020)

if we only take his head, he's not really good looking, balding etc... but e's tall af, ripped from wrestling for years + works out and is a multi milionnaire which makes him very very attractive to most stacies


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 28, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> women do it, if u are 6'2 doesn't matter, if she sees 6'4 then you are short
> cant understand how some people have been here for years and are still delusional regarding how women harshly rate men


this isn't true 100% of the time, and I wouldn't touch those kinds of women with a ten-foot pole tbh, no matter their looks. Way too superficial and toxic. Call me bluepillled, but do you really want to live a life surrounded by stereotypical braindead IG models from LA? I didn't thinks so.
And if I remember correctly Logan Paul is dating 6psl model Josie Conseco (muh status and money, using ur logic she would've chosen someone higher up on the food chain).


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 28, 2020)

Logan Paul is the definition of an irl chad. His appeal is mediocre by psl standards,but in an irl setting he is a mogger due to height + body halo (im not considering his status halo for physical appearance).

His main flaws is colouring, hair texture/haircut, round eyes, poor nose shape and poor fwhr ratio.


----------



## jake_okok (Sep 28, 2020)

he looks 'good' with a beard tbf
i think his zygo/maxilla area is shit


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 15, 2020)

Bump for more reacts


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 15, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lips and eye support/shape?


not ugly but he has negative canthal tilt, slight bug eyes, bad symmetry and a long midface


----------



## bugeye (Oct 15, 2020)

long midface, narrow lips and no special features that makes him stand out. shit hair too


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 15, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> whats the point of living if u don't look like this?
> u can cope with a gf, but u will never live to the fullest
> hard to swallow pill


whats the point of living chico, when youre height mogged by andre the great and get facemogged by o’pry?


----------

